# Dry skin



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a 13 year old coonhound and I found a quoter sized patch of really hard dead skin on my dogs hip and I was touching it and it didn't bother her but when I was looking at it I slightly pealed it upwards and it wanted to come off with a big patch of fur. I was looking through her hair and found a few more spots that were a lot smaller and one was bleeding and the other came right off. Can anyone tell me what thing might be?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 93855
View attachment 93856


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like a fungus. A bath with iodine and treatment with Tinactin may be of big help.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks I'll look into that


----------



## cabinhillboers (Apr 29, 2015)

Put the dog on a low protein diat. Sounds like hot spots.


----------



## Tracey O'Donnell (Feb 4, 2018)

I just got this goat. She has been with me for a week and just saw this scabby dry patch. Any ideas?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tracey O'Donnell said:


> I just got this goat. She has been with me for a week and just saw this scabby dry patch. Any ideas?


Likely mites. You will need to inject Ivermectin. 1mL per 50lbs, repeat in 10 days. You can also apply Nustock livestock ointment to the area.


----------



## Tracey O'Donnell (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks !!


----------

